# Site performance



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Kevin, Jae;

Not sure whether you are aware that the forum is currently retuning the following and very frequently :-

*While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115868

The following error was encountered:

We can not connect to the server you have requested. *

That and:-

*Server Error, unable to connect to fastcgi server.*

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

We're working on the Server to get 2 versions of PHP running side by side.

Sorry about the interruptions, but the server is set to recover itself automatically. Hope to have this resolved shortly.

BR

Jae


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Jae said:


> We're working on the Server to get 2 versions of PHP running side by side.
> 
> Sorry about the interruptions, but the server is set to recover itself automatically. Hope to have this resolved shortly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jae, I saw the info regarding maintenance a few days ago and disruptions for a day or two - just wondered whether this was a problem following that.

Nice to see the recent changes and the step up in moderation albeit a little over zealous at times


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right, changed some settings, AGAIN.

Let me know if you see errors on this thread please, or email me on [email protected]********.co.uk

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Rolled the server back to PHP 4.4.8 with ISAPI, seems more stable. Please post if not.

BR

Jae


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a lot of pages failing to load this morning or they were taking ages but it appears to be a lot more stable now.

I'll let you know if I notice any probs as I browse and reply to posts.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Jae;

Did you change anything between 1:30pm when you posted and 3:30pm?

Many posts are slow to open again and I also get this sometimes:-

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\iCandi Webs\TT Forum\Web\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 118

Appeared to be no probs earlier on straight after your rollback though.

:?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thanks,

Im running another conversion, which is taking up lots of resource, but is running without errors so far. When it finishes this should free up more memory, and thus improve performance.

Jae


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else having problems signing in?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

No real probs, been on & off all day, abit slow sometimes.
H.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Jae said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Im running another conversion, which is taking up lots of resource, but is running without errors so far. When it finishes this should free up more memory, and thus improve performance.
> 
> Jae


Hi Jae;

I didn't have to sign in again this morning so that all looks fine (cookies recognised) now but with almost every thread when I try and open it or open a forum or reply to PMs or quote a post I get "The page cannot be displayed" and have to repeat the action several times. Could be becasue the conversion is still running?

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

been off most the moring saying an update, just hope they update the staff as well!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Update made to 2.0.23, and finally running.

This will hopefully remove the ability of the Bots posting on the site with the naked pics etc.

Took longer than anticipated due to a server crash in London, which took 1 hour to resolve.

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right, think this is cracked now.

PHPBB 2.0.23 running on ISAPI/FastCGI for PHP 4.4.8
PHPBB 3.0.1 running on FastCGI for PHP 5.2.4

Seems that they run fine along side each other. Server will be a little slow this afternoon, as a final test is being run now on the conversion since this site has been migrated to 2.0.23.

I hate this job....

Jae


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Jae said:


> Right, think this is cracked now.
> 
> PHPBB 2.0.23 running on ISAPI/FastCGI for PHP 4.4.8
> PHPBB 3.0.1 running on FastCGI for PHP 5.2.4
> ...




I said you have a thankless role 

I hope it is some consolation when I say that you are getting there and despite some slowness it all looks better/more stable than the past few days.

You're doing a good job!

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't sign in from my pc at home just goes around in circles.Running Vista and IE7 ,laptop is fine with XP work pc is fine with XP quickly losing all faith its just not worth the hassle :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I can't sign in from my pc at home just goes around in circles.Running Vista and IE7 ,laptop is fine with XP work pc is fine with XP quickly losing all faith its just not worth the hassle :?


Vista and IE7 works ok for me.as does xp machine with IE7 and firefox. :? even get forum on my iphone with no problems.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine seems to be ok finally but I was losing the will to


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I am getting an awful lot of
The website cannot display the page 
HTTP 500 
Most likely causes:
The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error.

What you can try: 
Refresh the page.

Go back to the previous page.

More information

This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.
:?


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Me too! I am getting the same as wallsendmag - even when trying to post this!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jae, Same here, every click requires a page refresh to see page, otherwise just get page cannot be displayed. Shame as I prefer the layout of this forum.  
H.


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

When clicking on links from email notifications or any on the site I keep getting 
PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02
when I reload the page the link works.

I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.14


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02

:evil:

Also using Firefox


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm using IE7 - same issue "PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 01C1D195" etc.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I am getting lots of "The website cannot display the page". Using IE7.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

These PHP violation errors seem to be occurring at busy times - I know Jae has the new site constantly testing on a live side, so that may effect the current site, however I'm not sure if it should at the rate it is happening.

I'll give Jae a shout.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

This is what I'm getting, which I believe has been mentioned already.

PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02

Good luck with it chaps, and to stop it from being thankless, thank you.

John


----------

